# Fish Have Arrived



## GPrime69

I been running a 65 gallon for over a month now. Piranhas were out of stock. Well they finally came in and I got 10 the size of a quarter. So far they are doing great. the feeders that were in there before have torn fins on day 1. It looks like they ate 1 feeder. They are eating Omega One - Small Pelets - Cichlid.


----------



## Ægir

Planning to upgrade your tank soon?

Also, I would avoid feeders unless you are breeding them or quarantine them for an extended time... not worth introducing diseases


----------



## GPrime69

Ægir said:


> Planning to upgrade your tank soon?
> 
> Also, I would avoid feeders unless you are breeding them or quarantine them for an extended time... not worth introducing diseases


No, I bought the tank for this purpose about 2 months ago. The grow to the size of the tank. Or at least my experience is with a 50 gallon and 6 piranhas. The grew to 4-5" . Are you suggesting they will outgrow the tank and I will need a new aquarium or the fish will be too big and die?


----------



## Ægir

They will definitely not grow to the size of the tank, they will end up eating eachother and you will end up with 2-3. I couldnt keep 4 in a similar sized tank.

You will need a 125 gal, hopefully bigger to keep 8-10.


----------



## Sanchezi

just confirming with Ægir -- he is correct...also as far as growing to size of tank -- that has been debunked a while ago...the insides of fish keep growing


----------



## GPrime69

thx for the input. 10 need a bigger tank. I m hoping they act like my last 6 piranhas. those guys grew about 5" and they were in a 50 gallon starting from the same size these little guys are now. a pity if they do purge themselves. my fingers crossed they do the same. they have mangled all 4 goldfish's fins and tail, but no clear evidence they ate any more.


----------



## Sanchezi

Feed them New Life Spectrum or NorthFin pellets -- or last option out of the 3 is Hikari...they are young it is the best time to start them on pellets -- this type of food is extremely healthy for them and that is all you need to feed them.


----------



## GPrime69

All the fish are still alive. Good thing because my water tester hasn't arrived yet to check pH. The 3 goldfish are still very much live. The 2 plecos are ok. I read piranhas will not bother catfish (reference http://meethepet.com/red-bellied-piranha-pygocentrus-nattereri/)

I added a 69 green LED light to the tank. I am soon going to put in artificial plants and Sponge Bob ornaments as they arrive in the mail. I got bob's pineapple home already in the tank. The little 1" Sponge Bob and friends arrived. I am going to hot glue the ones i will use to a small stone.


----------



## GPrime69

All are still doing great. The water tester is still in the mail so I cant confirm any values. All 3 gold fish are still alive. The mangled tails of the goldfish are starting to grow back. The are the same size as the piranhas.

I added a 69 green LED light to the tank. The night is awesome with a glowing green haze. No color except green can be seen. Not even a goldfish close up. Just green.

I hot glued the figurines to stones and I put them in the tank. They came off the rocks so I will use waterproof silicon. The piranhas are nipping at them too.

The autofeeder from eBay is working great. It feeds them at 4:50 AM and PM. I am a little worried I will depend on it too much and one day it runs out and I don't feed them for a while. Piranhas are resilient and prolly last a week before showing signs of stress. Still not sure and don't want to find out with mine.


----------



## GPrime69

Some of the plants have arrived. Now they have shelter


----------



## GPrime69

green LED lights


----------



## Ægir

Looks good, but you will eventually have to remove everything (or get a bigger tank) to prevent territorial aggression and fighting issues.


----------



## GPrime69

I hope mine are freaks and all get along. but i am expecting homicides eventually.

Updated, all pir have survived and the 2 plecos are fine. the orange goldfish is missing, but the grey one is still swimming around.


----------



## Ægir

I ended up with 2... which I suspect are a mating pair. And that was with no decor and super high flow in the tank


----------



## Robert_The_Doll

I had 10 (about the same size as yours) in a Juwel 260 and within the space of about 4 months I was down to 7.


----------



## GPrime69

The grey goldfish is still swimming around fine. I have noticed a small chunk off the top of a piranha and a chunk taken out the "chest" area on another.

I noticed the goldfish doesn't join the in school very often. When the piranha have a sudden spook like me walking in front, the piranha all quickly move in the same direction, but the goldfish doesn't.


----------



## Robert_The_Doll

^^ Any injuries that Piranha incur from each other will repair at a rapid rate in my experience. Don't worry about a bite here or a small chunk there. It will grow back. I'm by no means an expert or as knowledgable as some of the members here, but keeping these amazing fish for the last couple of years have certainly thought me a thing or two.

Piranha are very nervous and are easily spooked. After doing a little research I came to realise that this was perfectly natural. Over time as they get older and more used to you, things will change. Mine even swim to greet me now.

I've been exactly where you are at the minute and I'm STILL learning and asking questions myself after two years of keeping. It's all good and a great hobby.


----------



## Titus

You can have a look at my thread "Titus tank log" all the questions of a new piranha keeper are answered there, I wish you the best of luck, we're all here to help !


----------



## GPrime69

Thx, will check out that post, thx

Some more decorations came from eBay. Got Squidwards house today

I'll start soon to take some nice photos. Partr of my background is a photographer


----------



## GPrime69

looks like the cannibalism might be sooner than expected. the attached pic is of the one that got a chunk bitten off it's back. I didnt get pics of the one that got bitten on the bottom where all the guts are. all fish are alive and appear very healthy


----------



## GPrime69

i noticed a big chunk out of the back of a piranha. wow, the little size piranhas are able to bite a solid chunk out of another piranhas back


----------



## GPrime69

here is a pic of the poor little guy

amazing if it survives, it appears fine and not showing signs except for the huge chuck out of its back

I do see aggressive behavior in one of the piranhas. i am very certain i know which one did it. i am not sure if i should remove it or feed them more or it is inevitable according to previous posts

I got the heater finally in the mail. So far it has been running without a heater. the thermometer sticker is still in the mail so i will not tinker with the heater to avoid potential over heating the fish.


----------



## Ægir

It will eventually heal, shouldnt be an issue...

I would also not really trust the thermometer stickers, unless they are checked with a digital or glass one to be sure.


----------



## GPrime69

yup, they are healed now with new dark grey skin and flesh grown over. No more new chunks out of any fish except for tails and fins which is to be expected.. The grey goldfish is still living strong and noticeably grown since i first got it 2 months ago.

The thermometer sticker arrived and showing 28/78 on the display. seems high.

I still havent set the heater because the fish are doing good at this time and the goldfish likes the water colder and might not do so well with the water warmer. Unless it dies and eaten I will keep the thing room temp. What temperature do piranha like?

There are no marks on either pleco.

more chinese ordered decorations yet to arrive still. over a month lapsed since ordered from china.


----------



## Ægir

I keep my tank at 75-78, higher temps mean higher metabolism and aggression.

What are your water parameters (nitrate, nitrite, ammonia, etc)


----------



## GPrime69

My water tester hasnt arrived yet so i dont know. the water temp is 25 without the heater so i am not going to add the heater to it

the goldfish is still alive. i took a picture of a piranha that got a new chunk bitten out of its back. now i cant find it and the piranha count is 9. no body parts inside the tank. prolly eaten, but no evidence except gone.


----------



## GPrime69

I am pretty sure now that 1 piranha was eaten. I keep counting 9 not 10. The goldfish is still alive. The main thing happening is more and more fish re getting bitten on the back. There are 3 piranhas with chunks bitten. the goldfish still has mangled tail and no other bites. I have seen the one doing the biting or at least 1 of them. It swims back and forth like they always do and at the ends when it is turning around it goes down for a bite. I have seen it also swim a half foot distance very fast to maybe bite another. It was too fast or me to tell if the victim fish was already messed. I hope they stop biting the backs.


----------



## Titus

And you're ok with this?!


----------



## Sanchezi

If it were me, i would take all the decorations out and all gravel...Paint the outside black and bottom black -- take the 3 out with bitten backs and sell/return them...
then power feed them with New life Spectrum 2mm cichlid formula...also take out the goldfish...and do 40% water changes every 5 days -- do this until you have the best 4 or 5 and then sell the rest..

after you have 5 good adults left -- then you can slow down feedings and put natural gravel and some driftwood with java moss growing on it, to give it a more natural look...

as when piranha are babies they need a lot of healthy food and water...

but that is if it was me...


----------



## GPrime69

the pH tester came in. The tank has a pH 7.16


----------



## Ægir

A digital tester or?


----------



## GPrime69

i am not ok with all the carnage to the piranhas, but i got 10 for a 65 tank after all. from the previous posts i got too many for the tank. therefore since i cant return the fish, i can only expect the expected. and that is some are going to get eaten and killed. so far only 1 has been missing, assumed eaten.

i have mixed in ebay small pellets to the medium sized pellets. (i thought they would be bigger) and they are practically jumping out of the water to eat both. it seems mine are not finicky eaters. It is still cichlid food. ill video them eating it sometime. i just need to be ready with the camera when the auto feeder does its thing at 4:50 am/pm.

they still got the fry spots and no body red color and about the size of a silver dollar now from quarter.

the goldfish is still alive. i have about 4 items from eBay will missing including a glass thermometer as suggested earlier. pH is 7.11 using a digital tester.


----------



## GPrime69

the piranhas are all getting red gills now.

the goldfish is keeping to a corner and when a piranha gets to it's back the goldfish turns around to watch the piranha. gold fish is on guard.


----------



## GPrime69

goldfish is gone now


----------



## Ægir

Have you considered upgrading your tank size? I would be watching for a used one on the cheap...


----------



## GPrime69

I am not going to get another tank. i am on odsp so my income is limited the fish have truly helped. i watch them for about 15 minutes every day. it helps me relax. i did a 50% water exchange cause the water was getting really murky. the water in the toilet from the tank was a light reddish tint to it. Here is a pic of the water exchange straight from the tap. i figure they are strong enough to handle the stress. 15 minutes later when the water cleared they were swimming around just fine.


----------



## GPrime69

no more bites on the backs. it looks like there were that were doing it. i see them aiming up above a fish to swim down to one and bite it. now i see the bottom fish flatten itself so the attacking fish cannot get a bite. so i think the biting issue is over. been about 2 weeks and nothing new on the attacks. tails look good too.

i recorded the piranhas eating. i have them on an autofeeder and they hear the noise and swim to the drop zone. this time it was empty so i wasn't able to get their normal jump jump jumps. i dropped in some food by hand. they did a few jumps. not anywhere near the normal amount they do. the video can be found here 



 (i am posting this before the video uploads so just keep trying)

they were all about the same size when i got them. they are diverse in size now ranging from 2.5"-4" roughly. the smallest one doesn't join the shoal often. it stays in a covered/protected area at the bottom of the tank. it defends this spot too successfully.

i added fake jellyfish to the tank. the piranhas have trimmer the tentacles of the jelly fish a bit. none seem sick and i dont see jellyfish parts anywhere.


----------



## Ægir

Looks good, do they consume all the food?


----------



## GPrime69

I decided to feed them meat for the first time, on purpose.






An aquarium with 9 piranhas in a 65 gallon aquarium eating tilapia. with the first chunk, doesn't look like they deserve the reputation until you the second and third pieces are fed to them


----------



## GPrime69

here is a video when they were 10, a few goldfish and few decorations. they were the size of a nickle-quarter






The chunks bitten on top have all healed up into a darker skin/scale. They have not been eating each other like that. i think it is because they turn to the side when or if they suspect an attack. they also follow by turning around to see any fish that might swim up on it. the bite chunks havent happened for a few weeks now. however, one did get eaten, and before the last goldfish was eaten as well.

All videos will be located in this youtube setlist https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL13BErU_wK0-MonCH06L1BAB1wX59gA_A


----------



## GPrime69

i put together 2 more videos.





 and


----------



## GPrime69

done 25% water exchange. All is good. I also cleaned the fluval filtre.

they are getting a nice red to the belly finally. the babyb dots are still there and just as bright. they are about 3.5-4.5" long now

For the heck of it, I fed them a mini chocolate chip cookie. Well guess what! they ate it.


----------



## GPrime69

the piranhas dont have many bite marks. the water is now getting cloudy. i did a 1/4 water exchange and shortly after, cloudy again.i turned off the auto feeder and i siphoned the rocks for 20litres worth water. and again, the water is cloudy like a swamp. i dont want this part of the amazon river experience. how can i clear up the water? my old tank never get like this. it was only 5 piranhas and 50 gallons. it dont think it was because of the chocolate chip mini cookie. the fish ate it anyways.


----------



## Ægir

Cookies likely have yeast, you caused a bacterial bloom... waiting it out is the best option, continue to do frequent water changes.


----------



## GPrime69

ok, no more cookies.. good thing it was only a small one. more water changes coming. thx


----------



## GPrime69

o, the water is still merky green. a few more water changes should fix it.


----------



## GPrime69

3 days later and about 6 water changes i think i got a handle on it. the water is clear now. i will do 1 or 2 more changes to make sure it is clean. i noticed after 2 changes and leaving it resulted in the bloom happening all over again. this time i got to me sure.


----------



## GPrime69

ok, i don't think it was the mini cookie now. i have done countless 50% water changes and still comes back. i cleaned the junk out of the fluval(rated for 50gal, mine is 60gal). i plan on getting an ebay canister filter rated for 40gal to work with this fluval.i suspect the ebay fish food screwing it up.

well i did as promised to do another video with a better camera while feeding on fish chunks. the problem with this video is; i did it during daylight so it has the window glare and the fact the tank is having that green blurry issue. i will do a good one.

today i am going out to get beach sand. i will boil the sand in water before using it to kill any bacteria. i think the and will look a lot better than rocks they will never see in nature. they wont see those purple plants either, but i like them. anyways, i do have bikini bottom decorations and they kinda demand sand to look real cool.

here is that green cloudy video but with a better camera unfortunately during daytime.


----------



## Ægir

Waiting out a bacterial bloom is an option... its possible its something in your water "feeding" the problem.

great vid as always, hope it clears up.


----------



## GPrime69

thx. i think it is the ebay food. it i clearing up

they are getting bigger and as expected they will not like it. i was told i should get a larger aquarium for 10 (now 9). now 60gal. Their new behavior is each fish trying to protect their territory. Only 1 has a nipped tail.

The long LED submersible light bar shorted out.


----------



## GPrime69

I did another feeding frenzy with my phone. Unfortunately I shake the camera a lot since I have a bad cough right now. The fish went to the back of the aquarium anyways. The second video I uploaded. It is way shorter. I still got to starve the fish for a day and use my good camera to do a video with tripod and everything.


----------



## GPrime69

I got another video of them eating mackerel.. I followed the chunk of fish while they were feeding.


----------



## GPrime69

I finally got around to it and got a video of the piranhas eating at night so I don't get a reflection and I also used a GoPro so the resolution is great - 




I got some sand from a local park. I know, boo whoo kids get less sand in their playground. Will this sand work for the aquarium? I want to get rid of the natural blue colored stones I currently have. The next water change I will take out all the stones and empty the bags of sand into the tank then fill the tank back up with water. I thought about boiling the sand before using it. That seems like a lot of work and prolly pointless. Suggestions about using the playground sand?


----------



## GPrime69

I decided to buy a second filter for this tank. I don't think the current filter is keeping up to the tank. it was rated for 50 gallons anyways and mine is 65 gallons. I got the new one off eBay so i won't have it for a month. the tank is still cloudy green. The new one is rated for 75 gallons. Here is the model i got (as long as the url is alive) http://www.ebay.ca/itm/360466479643


----------



## uhjkool

I started with 15 reds in a 220 gal tank and as they grew out I only ended up with 10. In my opinion even in the 220 gal tank 10 is too many. Not because of aggression but because it requires 50% water changes every other day in order to keep the nitrates in check. When they are breeding i try not to disturb them so if i go a week or two without water changes the nitrates are off the chart.


----------



## GPrime69

i got a SunSun 75 gallon filtre, a mini 10 gallon surface cleaner and a Fluval 402 45 gallon filter. The tank is 65 gallons.

I am able to sell some of the fish to the pet store or $5-10 each. I'll prolly sell 4. They for now seem fine since I do have a lot of hiding spots for them.

Attached are pics of how clear the tank FINALLY is. the other pic is the surviving pleco. No idea where the other one went, but I think the piranhas ate it.

I also switched out the blue stones for kiddie playground sand. didn't treat the sand either. just kinda plopped it in after removing the blue stones

I think I am able to have this many in this aquarium is because of all the hiding spaces provided.


----------



## GPrime69

Here are some pics a few days after adding the 2 new additional filtres. Enjoy the pictures (© 2016 wwww.michaelhulak.com)

Much better with the sand instead of those blue stones. Next step I think is required for this is a driftwood ornament. The shelter they have right now is really good. Since they don't have much if any bites or nips off fins. I think this is key to keeping this many. Give them shelter protection..

Pictures are coming out good. I am still not using a flash of any sort yet. If I use a macro flash that surrounds the lens I should be able to get better lighting. With the better lighting, I can get more details.This will be amazing on the shimmery scales piranha's have. Soon


----------



## GPrime69

The new canister filter and a mini one i an using just for surface cleaning. i am also using a fluval 402

Here are links for the first 2 filters i find both to be excellent

Cannister - and yes i know it can do surface, i didnt notice that until after i ordered the mini surface filtre
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/360466479643

Surface
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/162224170591
Models and size: XP09 for 40cm tank

I suggest full screening the image. also notice the pleco, he has always thought of squidwards home, but i think he isnt able to fit in it anymore


----------



## GPrime69

I made a little 5 minute video following the fish around


----------



## GPrime69

It was a little emotional, but I sold 4 fish. From all the posts about how many I should keep, so I am taking the advice. I have a 65 gallon 3 filters. Water is clear. Now I have 5 piranhas and 1 pleco. Thank you everyone for your advice. I am glad i joined. The guy said they were in very good health that he has seen. I made 37$ in store and only that location a 37$ credit


----------



## timmy

Look great!


----------



## GPrime69

bit sure if i posted this video yet






I sold 4 piranhas for a 37 in-store credit. The size of the fish look alright. There is also no more territory battles/

heh, looks like i already did..


----------



## addicted216

Looking good, i was just reading your post, when you had the cloudy water i knew it was under fitrated, My personal rule is 5x the amount filtration for your size tank, you have a 65 so your looking at around 300 plus GPH. Especially with Pygo's.you can never over filtrate, but it's easy to under filtrate..


----------



## Ægir

addicted216 said:


> Looking good, i was just reading your post, when you had the cloudy water i knew it was under fitrated, My personal rule is 5x the amount filtration for your size tank, you have a 65 so your looking at around 300 plus GPH. Especially with Pygo's.you can never over filtrate, but it's easy to under filtrate..


Personally I aim for 10x, and another 10x in powerheads... half come on with the lights.

650 in filtration, and 650 in powerheads isnt much.


----------



## PiranhaRyan

Beautiful!


----------



## GPrime69

I sold 4 piranhas and have 5 left. Algae is getting out of hand so I am going to buy a snail. When I sold the 4 fish, I got 37$ credit at Big Als pet store. I am able to keep up to the algae except for the algae on the filters.


----------



## GPrime69

Since Mr Pleco ain't doing crap to keep up with the algae. An algae eater will be piranha food, so I got a snail. Strangely I wasn't even concerned on the price. I got no clue what I paid for it or what type of snail it even is.Does anyone know what type of snail this is?

Both the sale guy and I think it is large enough not to be bothered by the piranhas. He remembers seeing the fish 4 piranhas I sold them not long ago and he is positive it will survive.

Also a picture of the algae growth enhanced with color and stuff like I normally do with pictures.


----------



## GPrime69

I know this isn't much, but I figured I would post it anyways since it is part of their history. I bought a spy on eBay and I used it first to take a video of the fish.It has no view finder so I am off a little. You will get the idea. If you are interested, the pen was $7.00us on eBay

Here is the first video with it

They are on a salmon diet since salmon was on sale this week.


----------



## GPrime69

I know I must be doing something right, but I am not consistent in how often and much I feed them. They are on eating a real fish (frozen). Last food was mackerel. They loved it. Now they are on a salmon diet. How often should I feed them? The chunks of salmon are about 10-15g each. Mostly boneless salmon. Just scrap pieces from the market. I have 5 piranhas and they are about 4-5" long now. The pleco is about 8" long. How often should I feed them and how much?


----------



## GPrime69

I still need to know how often to feed 5 with 15gr chunks each

Got a few more pics. Here are 2


----------



## GPrime69

Mr Snail is doing a great job. Ph is 6.99. Nothing except nice healthy fish right now. They are getting bigger, so I bought a kevlar glove and arm protector on eBay. here is a link to the sleeve - http://www.ebay.ca/itm/371617643140


----------



## Ægir

Looking good, you shouldnt even worry about the arm protector / gloves... most times they will stay away.

I go arm deep in my 24" 120gal with a 12" plus Rhom and dont think twice about it. Just keep an eye on what they are doing.

As for feeding, every other day should be fine... quantity should be all they can eat in a few minutes.


----------



## GPrime69

I saw the arm thing and thought better safe than sorry. I never gotten bitten by any before. They usually shy away when I do stuff inside the tank.

Thx for the feeding advice. I thought that, but I never really knew for certain.

The snail is still living and doing great. They look at it and leave it alone.

I would like to add a blue or orange lobster (crayfish) to the tank. I have plans to get a shelter inside the tank first using a few flagstones. Then the fresh water lobster.


----------



## GPrime69

I am wondering why all 5 barely have any red on them. I know it is a way to distinguish male from females. They all can't be the same gender. The odds are pretty high there are both genders in there. I feed them only salmon fresh from frozen. Is there a diet that will make the red belly more red?


----------



## GPrime69

turned off half the lights until i get a plateau like this to make a cave. with the lights half out as suggest earlier, they are no longer fighting for territory. Ty Ægir


----------



## GPrime69

They liked the lights half on. I also think they like the second level for more personal space. see the pic. Kind of like pods. I think i will let the plant appear to be growing though them and add 2 more pods.


----------



## timmy

GPrime69 said:


> They liked the lights half on. I also think they like the second level for more personal space. see the pic. Kind of like pods. I think i will let the plant appear to be growing though them and add 2 more pods.
> 
> View attachment 217593


Looks great!


----------



## Joel_12345

very nice


----------



## GPrime69

I am definitely getting some flagstones to make shelters and then i can have the lights on all the time and they got a retreat spot and territory is easier for them/I got a friend who lives in a condo with a lot of old people, he's gonna steal me some of the flagstones.


----------



## Ægir

Nice, I would assume that rack is metal inside a plastic dip... Prob wont last long inside the tank.

If it were me, I would remove all the other decor and do a single cave / rock or driftwood formation in the center. You could prob get some floating plants and shade an area as well.


----------



## GPrime69

Yes it metal underneath. it is temporary. i have a friend getting me some flagstones for some caves. that is the final goal. i will be removing some of the decor to accommodate a few cave/shelters.

the snail (named gary) and everything is alive. none of them have nips out of them. an observation, whenever something black or dark crosses them, they do the cat and cucumber thing. i was just wiping the from of the tank with a black towel and they freaked out. happens when i walk in front of it wearing my black robe. when i walk by them wearing other than black, they dont freak out.


----------



## Ægir

Likely a natural fear of things sneaking up or being above them. They will get over it when they realize there are absolutely no threats to worry about.


----------



## GPrime69

i figured as much. but they havent learned not to fear my black robe. They swim into the wall so hard. sometimes i have to fix the filter and reset it because they smash into it. i will try harder not to be too close wearing black. THX

I think i should start a new thread on this, but im keeping it like a vlog for some friends.... is there a certain food that will bring out more red in the bellies? the tops of the find are the only red on them


----------



## Ægir

Shrimp with the shell, or a good pellet should help. Also they are still fairly young, will prob darken up with age.


----------



## GPrime69

it has been pretty uneventful since the last post. i switched them to 2-3 medium shrimps a week. none have any bites on them. one of them always hovers deep in the artificial vegetation while the other 4 hover in the middle. the ones in the middle protect an invisible territory, but no biting. although i got them from the same batch, there is about 1 inch difference from the biggest to the the smallest in length.


----------



## GPrime69

they were starting to attack each other so i put in more artificial plants and now there is less biting each other now. they are on 4 frozen medium shrimps a week. pleco is doing good too.


----------



## GPrime69

Here are some new pics of Gill


----------



## Ægir

Looking good!


----------



## GPrime69

Meet Gil, my biggest piranha. He is just getting his larger teeth in.


----------



## GPrime69

<3 <3 <3 2 nice pics of my lovely piranhas <3 <3 <3


----------



## GPrime69

I want to confirm to everyone who has followed this thread that this is working great. Earlier I was told by many people that I need a bigger aquarium for 5 red bellied piranhas than my 60 gallon set. I started just over a year ago with 10 nickel sized fry. I sold 5 back to the store and kept 5. I have arranged the decorations to divide the tank into mini territories and this seems perfect for them. All 5, a snail and including the pleco are doing great. There is no evidence of biting on any fins. Bottom line I wanted to explain the decorations are a key item to have this many in this small aquarium.

I added a flag stone for a shelter. I will upload pics or video soon


----------



## Ægir

They are still young, it will happen... even with 20 territories and places to hide. You will run into one of two problems when they mature: filtration and turnover or fighting for space.

I had 5 in a similar sized tank and ended up with 2, one that killed all the others and one that hadnt been killed yet.

Wish you the best, but eventually you are going to have a problem to address.


----------



## GPrime69

No biting yet. and i hope i dont have the problem. they still dont have red bellies, but oh well, they do have the silver shimmery scales that look pretty cool reflecting in the light.

i have ordered 2 new artificial 18" plants on ebay www.ebay.ca/itm/182304426124

i want to remove the sand i am using and replace it with tan colored stones. i didnt realize i will not be able to clean the sand from fish waste. the stones will be costly









i am also thinking on changing the background to a psychedelic tie dye pattern. i can prolly find a flag or something online that will be perfect. the black background with driftwood in the foreground is getting boring. i might get this one for it www.ebay.ca/itm/201961809200 and save the current background for later when i get bored of the new one. i was am also thinking www.ebay.ca/itm/131975001049 but the pot leaf will not be the way i want it standing upright.


----------



## GPrime69

Just wanted to update everyone. i have a 60 gallon aquarium and 5 piranhas and they are over a year old and still all alive. there are no bites out of tails or nothing. they are doing great.


----------



## Ægir

Keep us updated, I am curious to see how long this will last... at about a year and a few months mine started picking off others until I had 2 left.


----------



## GPrime69

my landlord is threatening to kick me out, so i am trimming my stuff down. i sold my 5 1.5 year old piranhas and the pleco for 80$.

i have a 60 and had 5 piranhas and this dude is planning on putting them into a 40. they are going to kill each other in that small tank.

god be with them that they all get along like they did in my 60

so i guess this is my last post.

bye everyone. keeping it real.
does anyone wanna buy a tank and stand? https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1315026155


----------



## wizardslovak

Damn 5 red in 60 gall?! nice job keeping them from killing each other . Couldnt keep 5 reds in 90 gall without killing one of their own , so far 4 and they are pretty well , few bites on fins but nothing major .


----------

